# 55g Cichlid Setup



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been on the forum for a while and am currently running a small reef, 41g display and 15g sump. I recently moved into a bigger house and that means another tank  

Due to space limitations I cannot find a nice spot for the 75g I had in mind but have instead plumped for a 55g. I was hoping to pick your brain for setting up my first cichlid tank. In my initial ideas I want something colourful and active so a Peacock all male display comes to mind. If that is a bad idea for a 55g footprint what would you suggest for stocking ideas? 

I am lucky to work around the corner from Finatics so have been in there browsing  I was told HOB filters should be avoided and instead stick to one or two cannisters. What is the experience from those on the forum? 

Thanks 

Kamal


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is some of the best info you'll find on the Internet.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php
--
Paul


----------



## Disabatino (Jun 22, 2013)

HOB filter's are no problem! You just want to make sure you have one with good flow on it. I like to go around 7x per hour, and on my 55's I run the Emperor400 (along with my hospital tank hob, to keep it cycled.) I know people that run 3 of the 400's on their 135G's, it's no problem... The only thing I'd suggest is that you look into an airstone, and powerhead to get a bit more surface agitation and current.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Disabatino said:


> HOB filter's are no problem! You just want to make sure you have one with good flow on it. I like to go around 7x per hour, and on my 55's I run the Emperor400 (along with my hospital tank hob, to keep it cycled.) I know people that run 3 of the 400's on their 135G's, it's no problem... The only thing I'd suggest is that you look into an airstone, and powerhead to get a bit more surface agitation and current.


Thanks  for the feedback. Out of curiosity what do you stock in your 55?


----------



## Disabatino (Jun 22, 2013)

Any time!

As for stocking; one of my 55's has a mix of Mbuna's in it (I can get a rough list if you'd like), and my other 55 I've just switched to a Tanganyikan community tank consisting of Multi's, C. Leptosoma & Calvus. Both tanks are great, but the behaviour in the Tang community is already extremely interesting compared to the constant battle of the Mbuna


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I would appreciate the list. I want something colourful and active.


----------



## Disabatino (Jun 22, 2013)

Sure thing, just a question to make the list easier....are you looking to stock dwarf mbuna's, or the larger variety?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I was actually looking to an all male peacock tank something similar to the below stock.

1 Bi color 500
1 Benga Yellow
1 Blue Regal
1 German Red
1 Ngara Flametail
1 Sulfur Head

and some Haps

1 Othopharynx Lithobates " Aristo Yellow Blaze"
1 Placidochromis Electra "Deep Water Hap"
1 Haplichromis Sp. "Flame Back"


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Usually I'm a bearer of bad news but I'm convinced it can work. If you really like peacocks and it's for long term, suggest you stick to more docile peaceful temperament peacocks that grow less than 6 inch. Use less rock work than mbunas would need, as they enjoy escaping rather than spending time hiding under a rock.

Here's a start of a short list that I would be comfortable with:

Red/Orange options
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara 'flametail' max size 5"
Aulonocara huseri 'midnight' max size 4.5"

Yellow options
Aulonocara baenschi "benga" max size 5"
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya max size 5.5"

Blue options
Aulonocara maulana "bicolour 500" max size 5" 
Aulonocara kandeense "blue orchid" max size 4.5"

I would avoid Aulonocara sp. lwanda and any of jabcobfreibergi Ie. lemon jakes, eureka, otter point as they are more aggressive.

Generally, you don't want to have similar looking peacocks in colour to reduce aggression, but how can you resist not to.

Keep in mind that all fish and tanks are different. This is only my personal opinion from my experience and reading.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks guys  

Des, for that short list how many of each type?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

kamal said:


> thanks guys
> 
> Des, for that short list how many of each type?


Only one of each type, but I would expect you to add more to that list. At full grown, frequent water changes and good filtration, I would say 7-9 fish max...??


----------



## Disabatino (Jun 22, 2013)

I might also suggest staying away from the Haps as they don't tend to do so well in 4ft setups because the Peacocks like to chase them around, and also because many of them grow to 6'' and up and seem uncomfortable with the limited space. 
But as far as Peacocks, there's a pretty good list of fish in the last two posts. If you're content with them, I'd choose all of the fish that are not similar to others (by choosing as many different colour, colour patterns and stripe/spot patterns that you can) in order to reduce aggression. 
As far as numbers, I'd consider following the rule of 1 fish per 5-7G (around the 9-11 mark) OR you could try to over-stock to around 15 (With fish that max out around the 4-5'' size). Both have been successful numbers in my experience. If starting with Juvies, you could over-stock and weed out any major aggressive individuals. 
Basically with a 7x/hr turnover, and weekly 15-20% changes (or two 10-15% changes per week) and stable parameters, along with plenty of places to swim through/evade chasers (rather than things like dead-end caves) your setup will keep them happy.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks great feedback. How should I go about the introduction of the fish once the tank is up and cycled?


----------



## Disabatino (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd suggest getting them all at once, and choosing them all close in size (preferably juvenile).
At that point you just have to bring them home, acclimate them and set them free!


----------

